# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Epipedobates anthonyi Santa isabel pair

## Heather

Mr. Anthonyi calls Miss Isabel for a nice evening courting [emoji196].

http://youtu.be/TXs5WU_lNdo

----------


## Heather

http://youtu.be/eG98rMdkCCM

And we shall soon have eggs  :Smile: .

----------


## Ssyx

Yay, your E. Anth looks almost as chubby as mine

----------


## Heather

:Smile: 

Yes, they're chubby... well fed.

----------

